# Fertilizer Schedule



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

Was wondering what type of fertilizer schedule yall run? Was using the milogranite schedule they recommend on their website, but I am sure yall have something a little better.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

I personally have had better results from synthetics. Either use a fast-rate like Scotts turf builder applying 1 lb of N per month or something a little fancier/more expensive like the Lesco 24-2-11 (or similar) every 6-8 weeks.

Just depends on the product for the exact schedule, but basically if you apply the right amount of Nitrogen in the correct increments, you'll have a better yard than all of your neighbors with the correct watering/mowing schedule.


----------



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

I was looking into using synthetics because not only is Milogranite more expensive, but its hard to come by sometimes.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Killmeh said:


> I was looking into using synthetics because not only is Milogranite more expensive, but its hard to come by sometimes.


Plus it's a slow release fert... go synthetic and you'll get results very quickly.


----------



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

I was always afraid of fertilizer burn with synthetics. guess i need to do some research and see what type to use. Do people typically frown upon the scotts products?


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

I've been using greenTRX the past few months and have been quite pleased with the results. Putting it down at 1lb N/1k a month.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Killmeh said:


> I was always afraid of fertilizer burn with synthetics. guess i need to do some research and see what type to use. Do people typically frown upon the scotts products?


I think most of us frown upon the price of their products, not necessarily the products themselves. You can get a lot more bang for your buck if you buy something else.

You won't get burn if you put down your fert., in moderation and water it in well.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Soil test will tell you what your yard needs. My game plan is to use either Lesco 24-2-11 or SS 16-4-8 applied at .5# every 15 days for soli that is low cec and P and K.


----------



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

I am with @Jacob_S I use GreenTRX in conjunction with N-EXT products.

On another part of my yard I am using GreenTRX with Holganix.

This is the Holganix schedule I follow:


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Killmeh said:


> I was always afraid of fertilizer burn with synthetics. guess i need to do some research and see what type to use. Do people typically frown upon the scotts products?


Long as you use the correct rate and water it in the next morning you won't burn your lawn.


----------



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

Has anyone used the brand Expert Gardener fertalizer? Walmart has the 15k sqft for $13. https://www.walmart.com/ip/Expert-Gardener-15-000-Square-Feet-Lawn-Fertilizer-29-0-4/55502935


----------



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

Also what is everyones opinion on the sta-green brand at lowes? seems to be almost half the price of scotts

also on the watering in, what period do you have to water it in? We are supposed to get some rain by Sunday and i know all week we have 40%+ chance but i wouldn't be able to water it in artificially until this weekend if no rain comes


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

I, personally, would probably wait until I was damn sure it was going to rain or I was available to work the hose. 40% chance isn't favorable enough for me. And just a side note on rain, you never know what intensity at which the rain will come down, will it be a turd floater and wash my fertilizer away? If you water it manually you get to control the amount of water..something to keep in mind.


----------



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

True


----------



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

Killmeh said:


> Also what is everyones opinion on the sta-green brand at lowes? seems to be almost half the price of scotts
> 
> also on the watering in, what period do you have to water it in? We are supposed to get some rain by Sunday and i know all week we have 40%+ chance but i wouldn't be able to water it in artificially until this weekend if no rain comes


You would have to post the N-P-K numbers and the ingredients list. If those numbers are the same and the ingredients percentages are the same then brand does not matter.

Without those numbers you could be throwing down different weights of fertilizer and you could have different percentages of fast vs slow release nitrogen.


----------



## RandyMan (May 17, 2018)

Where I get confused is the fast vs slow release.How do you tell if its fast vs slow?Is it written on the bag?? I would have guessed the scotts turfbuilder was a fast release since it isnt round pellets but looks more like big chunks of salt.Looks like it would dissolve fast when wet.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

RandyMan said:


> Where I get confused is the fast vs slow release.How do you tell if its fast vs slow?Is it written on the bag?? I would have guessed the scotts turfbuilder was a fast release since it isnt round pellets but looks more like big chunks of salt.Looks like it would dissolve fast when wet.


Sometimes it says % of slow release on the from of the bag. 
There's usually a breakdown on the the back of the bag as seen in this photo. Urea is almost always fast release unless stated otherwise as you see here.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Note: % coated=slow
All the rest=fast


----------



## RandyMan (May 17, 2018)

So looking at that bag label I read it as , 29% urea and 4.35% of that 29% is slow release and the other 24.65% is fast release, correct?


----------



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

I was looking at the, I believe 24-0-5 off brand fert they have at Lowe's. Sta-green is the name


----------



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

Lawn_newbie said:


> Killmeh said:
> 
> 
> > Also what is everyones opinion on the sta-green brand at lowes? seems to be almost half the price of scotts
> ...


https://m.lowes.com/pd/Sta-Green-5000-sq-ft-29-0-5/50450350

Is the one I was looking at using, not sure if that helps.

Looks like the bag in the picture says 6.8% is coated...was fairly blury on my phone.

Can someone break down the formula to determine how much it would take to put down the proper amount, which I believe is 1lb nitrogen per month?

Still trying to figure all this out, I am use to just throwing Milo and being done with it.


----------



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

So can someone double check my math, but for 1lb of Nitrogen a month on 9000sqft it would be 32 lbs of fertalizer?


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

2018 schedule open for feedback:
JANUARY

15TH - PRE EMERGENT ROUND 1 ( .575 PER ACRE)
**********
FEBRUARY
***********
MARCH
1ST - PREEMERGENT ROUND 2 ( .575 PER ACRE)
Lesco - T- STROM
***********
APRIL
1ST or when grass is 50% green 24-2-11(1# per k)
1ST - 10TH LEVELING
1ST Application of Green County Bio Stim Pack
1st round of Atrimmec on shrubs
***********
MAY
1st 24-2-11(1# per k)
1st or 15th start PGR @ 2oz per 5k + (3) 2 oz scoops of feature + Bifen IT + 3oz of marker
2nd Application of Green County Bio Stim Pack
***********
JUNE
1st 24-2-11(1# per k)
1st - PGR + Feature + Bifen + 3oz of marker
15th - PGR + 3oz of marker
3rd Application of Green County Bio Stim Pack
2nd round of atrimmec on shrubs
***********
JULY
1st 24-2-11(1# per k)
1st - PGR + Feature + Bifen + 3oz of marker
10th - 1 round of Milorganite
15th - PGR + 3oz of marker
4th Application of Green County Bio Stim Pack
***********
AUGUST
1st 24-2-11(1# per k)
1st - PGR + Feature + Bifen + 3oz of marker
10th - 1 round of Milorganite
15th - PGR + 3oz of marker
5th Application of Green County Bio Stim Pack
3rd round of atrimmec on shrubs
***********
SEPTEMBER
1st 24-2-11(1# per k)
1st - PGR + Feature + Bifen + 3oz of marker
15th - PGR + 3oz of marker
6th Application of Green County Bio Stim Pack
15TH - PRE EMERGENT ROUND 3 ( .575 PER ACRE)
LESCO T-STORM
***********
OCTOBER
1ST - 0-0-50 SOP POTASH + HUMIC
1st - 7th Application of Green County Bio Stim Pack
***********
NOVEMBER
1ST - PRE EMERGENT ROUND 4 ( .575 PER ACRE)
***********
DECEMBER
LIME 50-75#


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Killmeh said:


> So can someone double check my math, but for 1lb of Nitrogen a month on 9000sqft it would be 32 lbs of fertalizer?


Close enough. 100/29=3.44*9=31.03.


----------



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

Alan said:


> Killmeh said:
> 
> 
> > So can someone double check my math, but for 1lb of Nitrogen a month on 9000sqft it would be 32 lbs of fertalizer?
> ...


Thanks Alan, I was rounding up. Bags are only 14 lbs so I guess 28 lbs will do lol

Insane how much cheaper this is than the Milo i was using.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

If you have a feed store around, you can get nitrogen cheaper yet.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

RandyMan said:


> So looking at that bag label I read it as , 29% urea and 4.35% of that 29% is slow release and the other 24.65% is fast release, correct?


 :thumbup: you got it


----------



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

Also w a s wondering, how fast does fert burn happen?


----------



## Success (Jun 15, 2017)

Can someone explain the calculation: what is the 100? I get the rest


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Success said:


> Can someone explain the calculation: what is the 100? I get the rest


100=1#
Since we're removing the decimal from the 29 above. If you kept the decimal in place then you can use 1.
1/.29=3.44(actually 3.448275862068966) *9=31.03


----------



## Success (Jun 15, 2017)

Ahhhhh. Got it


----------



## wolfie (May 20, 2018)

95mmrenegade said:


> 2018 schedule open for feedback:
> JANUARY
> 
> 15TH - PRE EMERGENT ROUND 1 ( .575 PER ACRE)
> ...


That's impressive. Are you putting all the biostimulants out , rgs, humic, air8 , etc..every time?
Also, are you in Texas and what does the lime do for you?


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Biostims once a month timed with fert
Located in Georgia


----------

